# Oogie Boogie costume so far



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

This is my progress so far. The body is 95% complete but I have to finish the arms. Please excuse the background, were remodeling, lol. The shape isnt exactly where I want it and after some tips from usc_imangineer next time Ill know what to do with the suit to inflate properly. 

Im not done with the mask, I have to finish the tip and add a dangly spider.

Once done building the arms, dry brush some black for definition.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks just like him, Great Job!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree - I knew EXACTLY who you were aiming for as soon as I opened the pic. Great job!


----------



## usc_imangineer (Oct 11, 2010)

So you are going to use an inflatable suit, thats great it will keep you cooler then you think. That is how I got the Oogie Boogie shape


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

The mask looks great! Can't wait to see your finished costume!


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

Great costume!


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

LOTS of padding to be added but looks great!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Yubney said:


> LOTS of padding to be added but looks great!


Thanks! But Im using an inflatable costume underneath to puff me up 
So far Im 2/3 of a puff, lol.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks fantastic.

Great work so far. Look forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

This is pretty wicked awesome! Look forward to the end result.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

updated first post with me wearing costume, have to finish arms, so please excuse the colorful sleeves, lol.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Looks Great Kitty!! Wonderful Job!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow! I'm really excited to see it all finished...it's looking FANTASTIC! That is one helluva costume!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Way cool and it actually looks really comfortable. Great job!


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Very nice work! Looks just like him. Now all you need to do is fill it with a few thousand insects...... My Bugs! My Bugs!


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Very cool!! Forgot what he looked like till I saw the pic of your costume!


----------



## sossamonster (Oct 25, 2009)

That's brilliant, great job.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That is absolutely fabulous!!!! The face looks JUST like him, the shape of the head.....you've nailed it!


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

You're some kind of evil genius! I love your costume. You are very talented!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

wow, that is awesome...keep us posted 
can't wait to see the finished version!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I'll reiterate the awesomeness everyone else exclaimed. Yours is waaay better than the store-bought Oogie costume I wore a few year ago. I don't think I have any pics of said costume, but if I do find some, I'll post them to show how lame it was in comparison to yours.


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

awesome choice this year. 10/10 =) can't wait to see the finished costume


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks so much everyone! Makes me feel better about it since its not exactly how I envisioned it looking.I got busy making props but will revisit to finish this hopefully by the weekend and add more pics. :3


----------



## mayhem63 (Apr 3, 2010)

Costume looks awesome! Are you giving out any of your secrets on how you made it? Did you start with any type of pattern? I'm building a Nightmare Before Christmas themed light parade float, and need to make a Oogie Boogie costume. Any tips would be Greatly appriciated.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

On the mask I used stuff around the house. I originally started by trying paper mache but it was quickly proving futile, lol.. 

I was standing in the kitchen and looking at my ice tea container from the grocery store. It has these 2 circles in the front that dipped inward, kinda like eyes and I was inspired. I noticed tea jugs (gallon sized) are not all the same, this one was from WinnDixie or Walmart. 

I didnt have a pattern, but I had a fresh can of Elmers craft spray adhesive, scissors, burlap and a marker. I found some old foam from a bed topper we were throwing out, so youll need some thick foam, kinda like memory foam style to cut out shapes for the eyes and mouth. 

I spray glued the cut out shapes for eyebrow and under eye ridges, and a upper lip to the tea jug. I left extra burlap to hang down the front of the face and glued the bottom lip corners to the edge of the jug and the rest glued into the burlap, basically, just hanging there with minimal attachment to the jug.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it would have been easier ( and better!) if I had help with the suit. It wasnt fully inflated because I used a pvc form to attach it to. Because it wasnt fully inflated, the suit didnt come out as good, but I basically started by stapling the pieces and then cutting the shape. I didnt sew the edges right because I was in a hurry, but if you can do it inside out its better looking. 

I used a wide eye needle and yarn to sew the sides together by hand. 

The feet and hands were left and I used some old flats to have burlap stapled to. The shape was triangle-ish. So I stapled the top flap to the legs and the back is open for ease of foot insertion to the shoe.

I need to work on that to make it more sturdy, I didnt expect to move around from my spot much so I have delicate feet lol, the costume could fall apart easily at the feet area.

The hands are still to be finished and I plan to do it similarly to the feet but more sturdy, probably will be sewing in some anchor points to the main body.


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome job. Can't wait to see the finished costume.


----------



## lollypopholly (Sep 7, 2009)

nice work! I love it


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

[II do a nightmare before christmas themed christmas display, wanna stand in my yard ??? Your costume is awesome.[/I]


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

lol thanks guys  
wristslitter, Id prolly do more than stand there, Id be throwing bugs around, lol. thanks!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I LOVE it! Great job! You look just like Oogie!! 

I also love the fact that you used so many random things to put together his mask!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You captured Oogie Boogie's look well, kittyvibe, which is not an easy thing to do. Nice work.


----------

